Ask HN: What distro are you running on your desktop and why? - mod50ack
======
mindcrime
Fedora 30. Why? Familiarity - I've been using RH derived distros since about
1997 or so. And I've experimented with others, while so far none have shown me
any particular reason to switch.

------
simonblack
Mint MATE.

Fast, stable, Spartan (more less a clone of Gnome 2). Included are proprietary
codecs and drivers, so you don't have to go off and hunt for them.

------
throwawayt856
Linux Mint Cinnamon on my 10 years Lenovo laptop. It works fine out of the
box, while Windows sucks.

